# How do you go about pricing Goat Meat?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm - after years of being afraid to try it :lol: - decided that next year I want to try selling goat meat. Trying to sell extra bucks just a bit too hard, and selling meat seems to be a better idea and seems to get a good price.

So, my question(s) are:

-How do you price it?
-What cuts sell the best / are the most expensive?
-How do you get your goat processes/cut?
-What cuts should I ask for / what cuts are the same piece of meat?

The thing about cut charts, is that it confuses me, so in general they're aren't very helpful unless they're well explained. So if anyone got a good, well explained chart, please share it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you allowed to sell meat?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It is illegal to sell meat unless you are USDA approved.
Steaks chops & roasts are the most expensive.
Almost any of it can be ground.
The last time I checked ground went for $12 per lb. More for any kind of sausage or brats.
You can process for your own use just like deer.


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2014)

...of course, I wonder if that is true for Canada.

-Patch


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In my area, you can sell meat if you have it butchered, processed, and wrapped at a USDA facility and lables with your farm information. In addition, I believe there is a certification for your freezer and cooler to sell out of. Here are representative prices in my area:
http://www.mapleshadeboers.com/site...tp://www.mapleshadeboers.com/Chevon.html#2893


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup.
It has to be processed by an inspected facility, which makes the meat inspected. Which it has to be in order to comply with regulations.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Patch said:


> ...of course, I wonder if that is true for Canada.
> 
> -Patch


Nope, I don't have to be certified, etc by anything, because I'm in Canada. But the facility that processes the meat has to be and has to stamp the meat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say figure up all your costs and then divide that so you know your cost per pound, then add what you want on top of it.


----------



## Dodgerdoob (Feb 11, 2014)

Bit of a dig, but different states have different rules on meat selling. There are very few USDA inspected facilities that do small scale processing. Those are typically only state inspected and completely legal to sell from. At least in the state of IN. In fact, here in IN you can butcher chickens and rabbits right on the farm and sell them from your farm or from a farmer's market. Now milk on the other hand...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Dodgerdoob said:


> Bit of a dig, but different states have different rules on meat selling. There are very few USDA inspected facilities that do small scale processing. Those are typically only state inspected and completely legal to sell from. At least in the state of IN. In fact, here in IN you can butcher chickens and rabbits right on the farm and sell them from your farm or from a farmer's market. Now milk on the other hand...


It's a bit different in Canada. It just has to be a Gov. inspected facility to be able to sell meat processed there to consumers.
Self butchered animals and able to sell the meat farm gate or otherwise is completely illegal here


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Why don't you just sell me your males? Lol

You are I'n BC right?
I'd defintely buy them depending where you are and how much.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Shoot! Wish I could  Would be so nice!

Some problem is: I'm in Ontario...kinda a loonng way from B.C


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

CPK, rules differ from province to province. I'm in BC, not Ontario, and we have something here called the SlaughterSafe programme, in which small producers who are a heckuva long way from a slaughterhouse can get a provincial health inspector to inspect their proposed on-farm slaughter, cut, pack, and store facilities; and if they're acceptable, can apply for a class D slaughter licence, which allows you to slaughter a fair number of animals (including for your neighbours), at your place, and make large cuts (halves, quarters of large animals, or whole fowl) available at farm gate. The purpose of the programme is to allow remote areas to be more independent. I don't know if you might have a similar programme in Ontario, for more remote locations.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Now that is cool! I've never heard of that program


----------

